
What really terrifies Wall Street about the SEC hack - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/21/heres-what-really-terrifies-wall-street-about-the-sec-hack.html
======
eutropia
Presumably the SEC will take this particular investigation of (possible)
insider trading seriously, because the hack makes them look bad.

